# Marriage and Pregnancy



## mrghostwrita (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello,

I've lived in Dubai for 18 months now, and have been engaged to a South African woman for 12 months. She lives in South Africa, and we've been flying back and forth roughly once a month to be able to see each other. Two weeks ago we were thrilled to learn that she's pregnant. The plan is for her to remain in South Africa until birth, and then she'll join me in Dubai for her six months maternity leave. 

I'm a bit nervous, though, that there might be issues sponsoring visas later because we're note married yet. Most of the pregnancy issues I've read about online are couples living in Dubai who get pregnant and need to get married quickly in order to access medical services. In our case, she's safely ensconced in South Africa. I have two questions:

1. Will she have trouble getting visit visas to Dubai during her pregnancy? (naturally as a tourist). 
2. Will the timing of the birth and the marriage be an issue for me to sponsor residence?

She's currently six weeks pregnant. 

Michael.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't think your second question will be a problem. As long as all your documents are attested correctly. Not 100% sure about your first question but the immediate answer that springs to mind is for her to fly Emirates or Etihad to get a visit visa. And congratulations to you both 


----------



## mrghostwrita (Jan 13, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I don't think your second question will be a problem. As long as all your documents are attested correctly. Not 100% sure about your first question but the immediate answer that springs to mind is for her to fly Emirates or Etihad to get a visit visa. And congratulations to you both 


Thanks, Emirates have been sponsoring her so far so hopefully that will continue.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I cannot see why it would be a problem for her to be here as a pregnant tourist. What, perhaps, you may want to think about is the cohabitation while she is here because although we all know it is common practice, it isn't legal and you wouldn't want any problems here while she is carrying your baby.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The problem would arise if there is any problem with her pregnancy and you guys should have to go to a hospital. She would be thrown in jail for being unmarried and pregnant. Not sure why no one is mentioning this. I cant imagine they will care that she is a on a visitor visa vs a spoussal visa. 

When ever anyone comes on saying they have just found out their gf is pregnant, immediate response is to get the indivudual out of the country asap. And here people are saying wont have issues. Seems like odd advice. 

Probly shouldnt risk her coming into the country from here forward unless you were to do a quick marriage and just get the piece of paper. 

You will not have an issue after the birth as they dont have a say about pregnancy and marriage in other countries. As long as you are married at the time of visa request, shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## mrghostwrita (Jan 13, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> The problem would arise if there is any problem with her pregnancy and you guys should have to go to a hospital. She would be thrown in jail for being unmarried and pregnant. Not sure why no one is mentioning this. I cant imagine they will care that she is a on a visitor visa vs a spoussal visa.
> 
> When ever anyone comes on saying they have just found out their gf is pregnant, immediate response is to get the indivudual out of the country asap. And here people are saying wont have issues. Seems like odd advice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a different perspective. Okay, the point about her having to seek medical care while here if anything happens is important. But just thinking: if a pregnant woman were to come on holiday in Dubai and had to visit a hospital she'd be turned away?

I generally don't sponsor her and we book her into a hotel round the corner. But I'm just wondering what a normal tourist would do.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Is she is on tourist visa booked into a hotel with a return flight in hand I really don't think it's an issue at all if she seek medical help.

Tourists don't carry proof of marriage anyway so who's to say here husband isn't 'at home'. My passport says Miss and is in my maiden name - I'm married I've just not changed my passport (not legal obliged too until it expires)

Rules/laws with tourists and residents are enforced differently.


----------



## coll123 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello

Just to let you know that if you are pregnant and you are not married in the UAE you will be imprisoned . The country law will take it's full course o my suggestion is that you get married in south Africa and then come to the UAE


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

That's a good point Jynx. I hadn't thought of that but I would probably take Welsh Lady's view that she is not resident and who is to say she is not married and just here on holiday on her own? The only thing is that OP says they would be staying in a hotel together.


----------



## mrghostwrita (Jan 13, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> That's a good point Jynx. I hadn't thought of that but I would probably take Welsh Lady's view that she is not resident and who is to say she is not married and just here on holiday on her own? The only thing is that OP says they would be staying in a hotel together.


No we wouldn't. She'd be round the corner near my apartment.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry misread that.


----------



## mrghostwrita (Jan 13, 2012)

mrghostwrita said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've lived in Dubai for 18 months now, and have been engaged to a South African woman for 12 months. She lives in South Africa, and we've been flying back and forth roughly once a month to be able to see each other. Two weeks ago we were thrilled to learn that she's pregnant. The plan is for her to remain in South Africa until birth, and then she'll join me in Dubai for her six months maternity leave.
> 
> ...


Thank you all. Very helpful. My bigger concern was in question 2 and that seems fine. Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

mrghostwrita said:


> But just thinking: if a pregnant woman were to come on holiday in Dubai and had to visit a hospital she'd be turned away?
> 
> 
> > Not turned away. They would see her. If is a sympathetic doctor, maybe the doctor will skirt the laws and tell you to grab the next flight out but ??? If not and they are following the rules, then held until a marriage certificate is produced. And if not, then sent to jail and sentenced, fined, followed by deportation.
> ...


----------



## coll123 (Oct 11, 2011)

Third world country? That's why all the first world country people flock to be here. I guess as we sure get paid more here than back home in our country .


----------

